# hunting license



## outbackmac (May 4, 2015)

Does ohio still offer free hunting and or fishing license to those over 65?


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Free if born before December 31 1937, if born after that it's $10.00 for a senior hunting license.


----------



## outbackmac (May 4, 2015)

Thanks for the info


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

fireline said:


> Free if born before December 31 1937, if born after that it's $10.00 for a senior hunting license.


Wow !! That's 85 years old. I'll bet they don't hand out too many freebies Ill just be happy to still be breathing at that age.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

DeathFromAbove said:


> Wow !! That's 85 years old. I'll bet they don't hand out too many freebies Ill just be happy to still be breathing at that age.


And then you gotta think well should someone over 85 years old be handling a gun?..I guess everyone ages differently...I'm not insulting anyone able to do it but like you said they can't be handing out too many freebies.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

I hope to get out there with my walker (with tennis balls) and pick one off during gun season when I'm 85. I just need a grandson or a young man working on a boy scout badge willing to clean and drag it for me. LOL!


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I, remember when every one 65 or older recived free license. It was in the mid 90's. It only lasted a couple years. Then then the state revised the law.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

one3 said:


> I, remember when every one 65 or older recived free license. It was in the mid 90's. It only lasted a couple years. Then then the state revised the law.


Silly that they would revise it so basically NO ONE gets a free license age wise...you'd think the state would have more empathy than that...especially for sportsman who've been in the outdoors their whole lives supporting the resource...


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

The reason they changed the rule was free licsense didn't count when they applied for federal reimbursement through Dingle Johnson or Pittman Robertson Act money. It was costing the Division of Wildlife a lot of money. They thought it better to get the reimbursement to spend on the resource. Selling a discouunted license counts towards the federal alottment. The percentage of the money pool you get is associated with license sales. Call it shafting the sportsman or wise management, to each their own opinion. 

When I turned 66 I bought my lifetime hunting and fishing license. They are only $80.00 then, a great deal.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

The life time liscense, came wayyy to late for some of people. Other states had a life time lisence long ago. It really does not matter now. The people that hunt are getting smaller and smaller. How many younger people are getting into it, to keep it going. What is the adverage of the young hunters


----------

